# Lighting a 55 gallon tank



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nobody has an opinion?


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

You can find a coralife T5 light for around $50 depending on where you are located. I had to pay $150 for mine because i am living in an overpriced place but its an option for you. 

It comes with 2 28 watts for the 48" inch option, thats what i have.


I have always struggled with lighting, but thought i would post this since you mentioned interest (apart from price) in T5's.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't that's possible here. Every one I've seen has been $150 or more for the 48". Even the 24" are $74. 

I have been reading everything I can find on different types of lighting. I still don't see how 2 28W T5 bulbs put out more light than 4 32W T8 bulbs - even if they are more efficient. I'm not saying it won't. I just have a hard time wrapping my head around that.W


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

2 T5HO will put out more light than 4 T8 bulbs of the same length. It has to do with the technology of the bulbs.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Look at the PAR versus distance sticky to see what you would need to reach the light level you prefer.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

If you ever consider injecting CO2 then you could use this dual T5HO light. Although with it only being a 55 then you might want to suspend it about 6 inches over the tank. This is probably over kill, but here it is for 66 bucks with free shipping.
The forum automatically deletes ebay links but go to:

cgi.ebay . com/48-T5-HO-Aquarium-Light-Strip-Hood-Plant-6500K-108W-/300582856455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fc226707

Just remove the space between ebay and com


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

So with no CO2 or DIY CO2 would I still be ok? Or just raise it up even more to say 12"?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

If you have no plans for co2, save yourself the trouble and go with a T8 or T5NO fixture. Unless you can reduce the intensity of the T5HO fixture, you'll most likely grow all the algae you can dream of. I once had a 55 with a two bulb T5HO fixture and no co2. It was just an algae farm.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

That was why I asked the original question. I'd like to know which would provide more and better light. Four spiral CFLs vertical with good reflectors or a 4 bulb T8 fixture. Based on all the info on the forum T5s would be too much at this stage of the game. I'd like to take a step up toward that - just a little more light.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

donh said:


> So with no CO2 or DIY CO2 would I still be ok? Or just raise it up even more to say 12"?


That would be a good idea.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

So, is a single T5HO bulb on a 55g too much without Co2? I was thinking about switching from my twin bulb T8s to a single bulb T5HO...someone told me they would be nearly the same - more efficient lighting )electric costs) with the T5. The bulb would be about 20"-24" above the substrate...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That probably would be fine. Check the Par Vs Distance sticky in this lighting forum.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Any opinions on the spiral CFL vs T8 question? I know visible light isn't really relevant. With that said, the CFLs on the 30 seem a LOT brighter than the two T8 tubes on the 55. Any experience with the penetrating power of the CFLs and a 55 gallon?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is what I would get.

OPPS no ebay links, LOL oh well. Item # 270793475367


SolarMax T5no 48"

This will do the JOB!!!


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> Here is what I would get.
> 
> OPPS no ebay links, LOL oh well. Item # 270793475367
> 
> ...


But haven't we already had people state that a single T5NO bulb is really no different than dual T8s other than being more cost efficient? 

I still want to know the answer to my question. Take T5s out of the equation.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> But haven't we already had people state that a single T5NO bulb is really no different than dual T8s other than being more cost efficient?
> 
> I still want to know the answer to my question. Take T5s out of the equation.


 
The Par levels are TOTALLY different..

Study these:


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

What you can see here is that 1 T5No puts you at LOW light, where as 2 T8's it doesnt even HIT the Substrate.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Read the entire Thread over...The Lowes T5 are good. 

I think when you start playing with four 26W CFLs with reflectors, unless you have co2 in place, the height above the tank (hanging) is very important. It might be something you'll have to play with to get the right height.

Question I have is, are you wanting to plant more LIGHT dependant plant? Or generally a Brighter tank?

I think the hanging plan is best.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Spiral screw-in CFL bulbs come in many different wattages, so it isn't possible to give an answer to your question. If you are willing to use CFL bulbs of sufficient wattage you will get more light from 4 vertically mounted CFL bulbs in reflectors like http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 but notice that you will be paying about $40 for the reflectors and at least that much for bulbs. That is still economical, but not as cheap as you might think. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-5.html#post904062 for some information about how much light you can get from specific wattage bulbs.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

see here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/145601-using-26w-6500k-cfl-spiral-bulb.html#post1483823


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Spiral screw-in CFL bulbs come in many different wattages, so it isn't possible to give an answer to your question. If you are willing to use CFL bulbs of sufficient wattage you will get more light from 4 vertically mounted CFL bulbs in reflectors like http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 but notice that you will be paying about $40 for the reflectors and at least that much for bulbs. That is still economical, but not as cheap as you might think. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs-5.html#post904062 for some information about how much light you can get from specific wattage bulbs.


Hey Hoppy, 

Thanks for the reply. My thought process was to use 26W 6750K bulbs. Money is an a consideration but I also don't want to waste money by going the wrong way. My frustration came in everyone suggesting T5s. Without CO2, I am afraid I would end up with an algae farm. 

I apologize for not seeing the info in the link. I read that post and looked right past the CFL Par numbers. So with 4 26W bulbs hanging a couple of inches above the tank rim, on a 55 (21 inches) will I get anywhere close to medium light?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> My frustration came in everyone suggesting T5s. Without CO2, I am afraid I would end up with an algae farm.


As long as you stay away from High Out T5's and go with Normal Output T5's you're OK.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> Read the entire Thread over...The Lowes T5 are good.
> 
> I think when you start playing with four 26W CFLs with reflectors, unless you have co2 in place, the height above the tank (hanging) is very important. It might be something you'll have to play with to get the right height.
> 
> ...


Jason, thanks for the reply. I agree. It makes sense too. My wisteria (tall) is growing well. The crypts (low) aren't doing well. So I am looking to get light down to those guys and to be able to grow some medium light plants if possible. For my own enjoyment, brighter would be nice. I will eventually get to the point of running this tank or another one on a full CO2 setup and T5s or whatever is best at the time. Right now, just trying to keep it simple, reasonably affordable and aesthetically pleasing. Once again, thanks. 

As an aside, I see you are in Memphis. I am in Collierville.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> So with 4 26W bulbs hanging a couple of inches above the tank rim, on a 55 (21 inches) will I get anywhere close to medium light?


 
There is a site (pm and I will give it to you) that did PAR test on clfs, the 100w ones. Since I can't access the site right now, If I am not mistaked it took 8 of these with GOOD reflectors to reach Decent low-Medium lighting.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> As an aside, I see you are in Memphis. I am in Collierville.



WHY yes.. 2 area native I have met. 


"Right now, just trying to keep it simple" What I would do then is plant the plants that you know you can. Because now it isnt simple eh? LOL 

There are many other plants that might fit your spectrum, they might not be the coolest but at least they are in your range.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

get the odyssea 2 bulb 54w t5ho lights. take 1 bulb out and hang it couple inches higher and you have low light. I ran my 55gal for 6 months with 1 bulb and double dosis excell and you won't see any algae. 

They sell those fixtures the cheapest at aquatraders.com, they don't have a good service but they are the cheapest.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> get the odyssea 2 bulb 54w t5ho lights. take 1 bulb out and hang it couple inches higher and you have low light. I ran my 55gal for 6 months with 1 bulb and double dosis excell and you won't see any algae.


He would have to hang it 12" ABOVE the tank to make it LOW lighting, 8" For medium Lighting.
Those Odyssea I dont think allow you to run it with 1 bulb out, I have one.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

donh said:


> Hey Hoppy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My thought process was to use 26W 6750K bulbs. Money is an a consideration but I also don't want to waste money by going the wrong way. My frustration came in everyone suggesting T5s. Without CO2, I am afraid I would end up with an algae farm.
> 
> I apologize for not seeing the info in the link. I read that post and looked right past the CFL Par numbers. So with 4 26W bulbs hanging a couple of inches above the tank rim, on a 55 (21 inches) will I get anywhere close to medium light?


No, you won't. You should get around 30 micromols of PAR, perhaps a bit less. Each bulb would light up about a foot of the tank, so there isn't a lot of overlap. You could squeeze in 5 of the 8.5 inch diameter reflectors, which would let you run 5 bulbs, and there would be enough overlap to probably get up to 40 micromols of PAR, which would get you low-medium light. But, that's about the most light you can use without CO2 and not have lots of problems.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok. Thanks Hoppy.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

As far as T-5 NO's go I can vouch for the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight example shown here
I use the 30" version over my 29 gallon tank. I have it about 1 to 2 inches above the top of the tank.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, one more scenario. If I go T5 HO 2x54 and hang it about 8 inches above the tank, will that fall in the medium range? And, if so, will I have algae problems without CO2? I want to look into piecing together a CO2 system. May be a few months. In the meantime is my tank going to be close to impossible to maintain? And how does dosing Excel affect that? 

Sorry to seem so dense. Just making sure I get it right.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's the chart once again, in case you missed it.

8" would prob make you medium

If 4" puts you at high and 12" puts you at low then maybe 7 1/2 is medium.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> And, if so, will I have algae problems without CO2?


 
What I would do is throw 1 or 2 Water-Sprites in there and THEY will eat the excess nutrients. I love these in my tanks. Also maybe look into either a Banana plant or Tiger Lotus to help filter some light. Or Frog bite, water lettuce.

THE MORE plants you put in there THE less likely for algae outbreak.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, I have a pretty GSA outbreak right now. It is all over my driftwood and I have to scrape it off the glass. Maybe I need to buy you lunch and get you over to look at it yourself and see what you think!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

If you aren't going to do CO2 or Excel stick with low light scenarios. You could probably pull off medium light if you did Excel dosing. As Jason said, more plants the better.

Also as far as injected CO2 goes expect to pay at least $150-200 dollars as the initial setup cost. DIY setup cost might be less but you have to do the whole bottle of ingredients things. There are also DIY paintball setup, I don't know much about them. 

If I was going to decide to go with CO2 I would just save the money and wait till I could go with a full system.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> Well, I have a pretty GSA outbreak right now. It is all over my driftwood and I have to scrape it off the glass. Maybe I need to buy you lunch and get you over to look at it yourself and see what you think!


 
No lunch required.

I always get green spot algae if my phosphate levels are low. Also out of Curisoty what is your Photoperiod?


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> If you aren't going to do CO2 or Excel stick with low light scenarios. You could probably pull off medium light if you did Excel dosing. As Jason said, more plants the better.
> 
> Also as far as injected CO2 goes expect to pay at least $150-200 dollars as the initial setup cost. DIY setup cost might be less but you have to do the whole bottle of ingredients things. There are also DIY paintball setup, I don't know much about them.
> 
> If I was going to decide to go with CO2 I would just save the money and wait till I could go with a full system.


 
That's the plan. I might look at making that my Christmas present for this year! :icon_wink


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> No lunch required.
> 
> I always get green spot algae if my phosphate levels are low. Also out of Curisoty what is your Photoperiod?


Shorter now. I was running it way too long - 14 hours. I'm around 11-12 now. Ferts are another whole conversation. I have been looking as buying some dry ferts and dosing. I think I have some major deficiencies (in the tank - I do too!). The biggest, I think, are Phosphorus and Magnesium.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> Also as far as injected CO2 goes expect to pay at least $150-200 dollars as the initial setup cost.
> 
> If I was going to decide to go with CO2 I would just save the money and wait till I could go with a full system.


 
YEAP.
Water-testers sells a Mil Reg for 86.00 (I know they arent the best BUT I have not had 1 issue out of mine) 
Aquariumplants = sells a 5lb bottle for 65$ round about.
Floyed Fire extinguishers on Lamar refills for 14.75 (tax included)


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

donh said:


> The biggest, I think, are Phosphorus and Magnesium.


I am sure you can go to the water dept (like I did) and ask for the LAST water test to see what those numbers are.
If they are in excess, like I mentioned Water-Sprites could help that. I think right now to find that balance 9hrs of light and a water-sprite would help a lot.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> I am sure you can go to the water dept (like I did) and ask for the LAST water test to see what those numbers are.
> If they are in excess, like I mentioned Water-Sprites could help that. I think right now to find that balance 9hrs of light and a water-sprite would help a lot.


I had planned to do that. I know one thing. Collierville water is perfect for African Cichlids. It comes out of the tap at between 7.8 and 8.0. Tap has Nitrates at 5 ppm and 0 Nitrites.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well when/If you go to Co2 that pH will lower some. Do you do anything to lower that number any? Or do you just use fish that ok in that water?


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

I used DIY CO2 in that tank for about three weeks. I know it doesn't seem possible but my pH dropped to 6.6 after I started using that. I have driftwood too and maybe it had a delayed reaction. But with a 50% water change, the tank stays at 6.6.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

The more we talk, the more I think Excel may help as much as anything. Maybe my light is ok and the plants don't have the carbon they need to stay healthy. I do have GSA pretty bad. Maybe Excel and EI dosing would make some huge changes.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeap even DYI can do this...Again the only down side (as mentioned in the dyi thread) to dyi is CONSISTANCY. Once you lose that consistancy you introduce BBA, and that stuff just cant be killed. I mean it can be BUT it is a lot of work. DYI on a 55 is alot more work that the WORTH. If I knew about excel before DYI I would have gone that route. Ebay from time to time you can find Single state Reg and Dual. If you keep your eyes open DEALS can be made.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Just read THIS thread and it seems like a pretty good deal if you are working with several tanks under 30-40 gallons, might work well for a single 55. 

I will be starting Excel and EI dosing in both my 29 and 40 very soon. But My 29 is probably more medium light and the 40 is probably low light. I have been considering going to CO2 on the 29 and this paintball setup in that thread looks like it might be the way to go if I decide to go with it on the 29.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what I would do about the lighting.

48" shop light with 2 32W daylight bulbs and two 24" single bulbs with 15W bulbs

Run the two 24" single bulbs with 15W bulbs from 7am-5pm (turn off) 
Run the 48" shop light with 2 32W daylight bulbs 5pm-9pm (turn off) Nothing from 9pm - 6am

This is actually what I do except my shop light is is a T5Ho 108W


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> Just read THIS thread and it seems like a pretty good deal if you are working with several tanks under 30-40 gallons, might work well for a single 55.
> 
> I will be starting Excel and EI dosing in both my 29 and 40 very soon. But My 29 is probably more medium light and the 40 is probably low light. I have been considering going to CO2 on the 29 and this paintball setup in that thread looks like it might be the way to go if I decide to go with it on the 29.


 
In smaller tanks 30-40 yea, but 1bps isnt really anything in a 55 even without any surface aggitation. You would need 2 of these and you might end up replacing the canister every 2 weeks. SAVE your money, if you want me to help PM links to deals later I can.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

JasonG75 said:


> He would have to hang it 12" ABOVE the tank to make it LOW lighting, 8" For medium Lighting.
> Those Odyssea I dont think allow you to run it with 1 bulb out, I have one.


They run with 1 buld, i have the 4 bulb and run 1 on each ballast, works perfect and almost no heat. 

The odyssea has only 1 big reflector, so you already have lower light then the ones with separated reflectors. 

If he wants to go co2 and high tec in the future, he didn't spend money on a T8 fixture that he can't use anymore in the future. 

When I bought my 4 bulb, I only had the lowest tec 55g tank that you can have, but I was thinking about the future, maybe upgrading to bigger tank, co2 ferts,.... If I would have bought 2 bulb T8 to fit with my tank year ago, I would have been F#@!!$$ and had to buy a new fixture 2 months later.

ps didn't see you guys were already 2 pages farther, lol


----------



## mwuf15 (Aug 3, 2010)

ebay.com/itm/36-T5-HO-Aquarium-Light-Strip-Hood-78W-Plant-6500K-/110711872130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6f11a82#ht_1926wt_1112

if i get this t5ho fixture for my 60gal, and put it on top of the tank, will this fixture be too much? or should i just get a single t5ho fixture?

and is it a good deal for this lights? or are they not any good?


----------

